# Real World Pics of TTS in Nano Grey from World Launch at Ascari



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I've launched a bit of a *TT takeover on Fourtitude's blog* this week as I push out a ton of content I have gotten from the TT/TTS launch in Spain late last week. First up is what I thought was the best-looking car of the bunch. It was a static display car and the only one like it there... Nano Grey TTS with red diamond stitch leather interior and 20-inch accessories wheels in matte black.










I've just run an "On Location" story on our blog that shows more, including an attached gallery from multiple angles and multiple takes on direct sunlight and shadow. The color really seems to have a big range... looks like Nimbus (maybe lighter) in bright light and almost black in low light.

*More HERE: http://fourtitude.com/news/on_locat...circuit-spain-plus-real-world-pics-nano-grey/
*


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Looks very similar to Nimbus gray*

.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

So what is the word, "S-Tronic" only. ???


----------



## Can_quattro (May 31, 2014)

*Express Red Leather*

According to this review the red leather colour is going to be called "Express Red", I like it!
http://www.thecarconnection.com/overview/audi_tt_2016


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*C&D says S-tronic only for the base TT. Very positive review*



R5T said:


> So what is the word, "S-Tronic" only. ???


Quotes like "power steering...best we've driven". " an ultra-high-quality TFT display that renders almost every other in-car screen obsolete"

No mention of the TTS tranny.

http://www.caranddriver.com/reviews/2016-audi-tt-first-drive-review


----------



## Can_quattro (May 31, 2014)

Vegas-RoadsTTer said:


> Quotes like "power steering...best we've driven". " an ultra-high-quality TFT display that renders almost every other in-car screen obsolete"
> 
> No mention of the TTS tranny.
> 
> http://www.caranddriver.com/reviews/2016-audi-tt-first-drive-review


From:
http://www.motorauthority.com/news/1094300_2016-audi-tt-tts-first-drive



"The star with either engine (and the only transmission for the U.S. this time) is the S-tronic dual-clutch (DSG) automatic, which never seems to skip a beat and smacks eagerly into the next gear right near redline."


----------



## Can_quattro (May 31, 2014)

George, FYI the banner under all the great pictures in the album has "On Location 09.05.2015" instead of 2014.


----------



## JoeC1982 (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm loving this Nano Grey and you can download a nice brochure on the audi uk site to check out the options. I think the US cars may have more standard equipment than the UK cars but i'm predicting a well equipped TT S Line to be over $45k. I know they aren't competitors but the recently shown Jaguar XE should be available cheaper and its a proper rwd car with very light weight also. 

I just don't think i could pay $20k more for this than a GTI, its a beautiful car but to me it just really shows what a value the GTI and Golf R are. Even the S3 starts at 42k so this is a tough buy for me as much as i like it.


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*One error in the Car Connection review*

"TT models get to 60 mph in as little as 5.3 seconds, while the TTS can do it in 4.6 seconds. That’s improved performance over the previous version". According to the Audi specs, the MK 2 base TT with TFSI has the same 0-60 of 5.3 seconds. The TTS number is a marked improvement over the outgoing TTS.

Also, this quote baffles me. "In an advance drive of the TT and TTS, we found TT models without the available magnetic ride system to have noticeably more interior noise, as well as better ride comfort." As was covered in past Mk2 forum discussions with the designers, the Mk 2 mag ride was designed to be softer than non-mag ride when cruising. I assume the reviewer was pressing the envelope so the mag-ride suspension would stiffen to give better performance. However, his "noise" comment makes no sense. There must be other factors involved.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Can_quattro said:


> George, FYI the banner under all the great pictures in the album has "On Location 09.05.2015" instead of 2014.


Shoot. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

JoeC1982 said:


> I'm loving this Nano Grey and you can download a nice brochure on the audi uk site to check out the options. I think the US cars may have more standard equipment than the UK cars but i'm predicting a well equipped TT S Line to be over $45k. I know they aren't competitors but the recently shown Jaguar XE should be available cheaper and its a proper rwd car with very light weight also.
> 
> I just don't think i could pay $20k more for this than a GTI, its a beautiful car but to me it just really shows what a value the GTI and Golf R are. Even the S3 starts at 42k so this is a tough buy for me as much as i like it.


I drove these cars last week. I have a new GTI in the parking lot now. The GTI is a fantastic car in its price range, but having driven the new TT I have to say it's worth it if you're not on a strict budget. The tech is on another level as is the handling of the quattro with torque vectoring.


----------



## litespeed65 (Nov 8, 2006)

Audi will have to come up with some better wheels for the new TTS, I have yet to see ones that I like.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

litespeed65 said:


> Audi will have to come up with some better wheels for the new TTS, I have yet to see ones that I like.


These are the best looking wheels so far IMHO, but most wheels are just plain ugly.










http://www.autodeclics.com/audi/essai/53650-essai_audi_tt_s_2015.html


----------



## litespeed65 (Nov 8, 2006)

R5T said:


> These are the best looking wheels so far IMHO, but most wheels are just plain ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Much better. :thumbup:
The TTS/TTRS will need their own special, good-looking and iconic wheels, not the usual overlap across all the Audi lines of the same old thing.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

This also looks like Nano Grey. :thumbdown:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

This grey is absolutely gorgeous, reminds me of nimbus grey


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Converted2VW said:


> This grey is absolutely gorgeous, reminds me of nimbus grey


It's about as gorgeous as wet putty, which is precisely what it looks like. Sorry to be harsh, but I confess I'm a bit miffed at Audi for their "color" selection for the MK3 TT. How many more shades of gray can they dream up?


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

MoreGooderTT said:


> How many more shades of gray can they dream up?


As many as the weather in Germany allows them to, and their popularity as a choice for a company car (conservative colors) compels them to. I don't see this changing soon.


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

Nevermind that most Audis look best in gray due to design choices.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

MoreGooderTT said:


> It's about as gorgeous as wet putty, which is precisely what it looks like. Sorry to be harsh, but I confess I'm a bit miffed at Audi for their "color" selection for the MK3 TT. How many more shades of gray can they dream up?


Sorry to be harsh but opinions are like *******s, everyone has one. Cheers!


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Converted2VW said:


> Sorry to be harsh but opinions are like *******s, everyone has one. Cheers!


My comment wasn't really directed at you. Sorry 'bout that!:facepalm:
I fell like a tool now.:banghead:


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

I've always been a red, black, or white car guy....black mostly. But I love my putty colored car.....I get compliments on it every day! :thumbup:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

MoreGooderTT said:


> My comment wasn't really directed at you. Sorry 'bout that!:facepalm:
> I fell like a tool now.:banghead:


No worries man! :beer:


----------



## JoeC1982 (Aug 4, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I drove these cars last week. I have a new GTI in the parking lot now. The GTI is a fantastic car in its price range, but having driven the new TT I have to say it's worth it if you're not on a strict budget. The tech is on another level as is the handling of the quattro with torque vectoring.


I'm going to be waiting until late this year before i make my purchase, hopefully i can afford to consider the TT. I would love to do the TTS but i think a TT S Line with a tune and some other bolt ons should be faster. I'll just have to see what my budget will allow but most likely it will be a GTI with performance and lighting packs. I would do the R but i want a 2 door for sure.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

R5T said:


>


Nope.... Still not doing it for me, I'm sad to say.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

R5T said:


>







I love the color....very similar to Nimbus Gray Pearl.....which I didn't like in pics until I saw the car in person.....


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

great color, and as someone mentioned above.. Grey is a tremendous color on an Audi. It just lends itself to the cars design. I miss my Oolong TTS.


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

How does a color like this do on showing dirt? It looks gorgeous but it's a bit dark, I'd be worried you'd see every water spot and every spec of dirt on it.


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

well.. my TTS was Oolong.. which is slightly more earthy.. and it really did not show dirt badly, or waterspots, or even imperfections. I noticed myself having the urge to wash it far less than my black TTRS. the RS cannot make it 1 hour without looking like it could use another wash. I might get 2-3 days before I noticed my TTS looking shabby.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Fined said:


> well.. my TTS was Oolong.. which is slightly more earthy.. and it really did not show dirt badly, or waterspots, or even imperfections. I noticed myself having the urge to wash it far less than my black TTRS. the RS cannot make it 1 hour without looking like it could use another wash. I might get 2-3 days before I noticed my TTS looking shabby.


Do you have any type of ceramic/nano coating on it? It will reduce your washing a lot!


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

Fined said:


> well.. my TTS was Oolong.. which is slightly more earthy.. and it really did not show dirt badly, or waterspots, or even imperfections. I noticed myself having the urge to wash it far less than my black TTRS. the RS cannot make it 1 hour without looking like it could use another wash. I might get 2-3 days before I noticed my TTS looking shabby.


2-3 days is still quite often though, how much do you drive it? I guess it might not be bad for me, since I'd really only be taking her out on mostly sunny days two or three times a week.


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

Nope no coating, but I'm thinking to get some paint for the RS. Not happy with the black. I will get some kind of coating for sure after that. 


The TTS was my only car, and the RS was the only car until about a month ago. I did 17k miles on the RS in 8 months or so.


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

Gorgeois


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

Gray and German Vehicles go back a long way...


----------

